# Schools



## Gemini18 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi All -

Is anyone familiar with any coding/billing schools in Georgia?  I came across Javeling Technical Training Center, don't know much about it.  Any suggestions, please let me know.

Thank you,
Karen


----------



## devry123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think a good school to consider is Sanford-Brown Institute.


----------



## mad_one80 (Jan 7, 2009)

you can log onto Ahima.org and click on the schools/jobs tab at the top and select the approved coding school...there arent any listed in GA but there are some distant learning programs/online classes offered from out of state schools....my co-worker did an online class thru santa barbara city/community college and she only paid $20/unit(5 or 6 units total plus book fees)which is really reasonable!  good luck!!


----------



## msbrowning (Jan 10, 2009)

Karen,

I would not recommend any of those private colleges. They are very, very expensive and feed their students false promises. My comment is based upon personal experience and experiences of people that I know or have trained from those schools. Try Clayton State University or any other accredited college/technical school in Georgia. I am in Georgia and my friends call me a career student, lol, because I am always in school in some type of program, so trust me when I tell you to steer clear of those schools. Send me an email and I will send you a list of colleges and technical schools in Georgia that offer billing/coding courses. My email address is mcdonough_beauty@yahoo.com. What part of Gerogia are you in?


----------



## skhudson (Jan 15, 2009)

*Coding schools in Georgia*

Hi , 
I took my training online through Lanier Tech.  They are part of the University system of Georgia located in Oakwood.  I agree with the response below, be careful of the private schools.


----------



## agjohnson2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

*A.JOhnson*

Hello Ms. sandy H.  I see you wrote Lanier Tech.  Never heard of them, and I am also looking for a coding college with an Associate degree, indeed me too i do not like private school as they are very very expensive.  Do you have any ideas of list of schools in the Georgia area that is not too far out?


----------



## pygreen (Apr 26, 2011)

*Coding Schools in GA*

I am the adjunct medical coding instructor at Georgia Northwestern Technical College.  We have campus in Floyd, Gordon, Walker, and have just opened campuses in Whitfield and Murray Counties.  I teach the coding classes on the Floyd County campus, but the other campus offer on-line classes, I am not sure about on campus classes. for more information,  you can go to www.gntc.edu.


----------

